# Gaggia Classic Stuck Steam Valve - Help!



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I am just about to order a new steam valve for my Classic as I've got steam coming out of the group head and a very drippy end and thought before I did I'd take out the old one. Undid the steam want nut easy peasy. Took out the two Allen bolts holding it to the boiler..simples.

Grabbed the valve and gave a tug upwards...nothing. Gave it a good couple of taps to release it.....zilch! Got a flat blade screwdriver and placed it between the valve and the boiler and pushed down hard....nada! Gave the screwdriver handle a few sharp hits with a hammer....bugger all! Putting the machine on the floor and pushing all my not inconsiderable weight down on the screwdriver handle and there was movement...yes!.....No! Just a bent screwdriver and the valve is still stuck to the boiler like a limpet on heat!

I'm wary of hitting anything too hard or even pushing to hard as I don't want to damage the boiler.

oh and one other question when I order the new valve does it come with a new gasket because I have a feeling if it's stuck that hard the gasket if and when I can get the valve off will be knackered.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I had the same problem once, nothing I did could shift it. I solved it by splitting the boiler and knocking out the steam valve from below with a suitable diameter drift/rod.

Depends how confident you are with dismantling the classic, not too difficult if you know how.

Beware though, if the allen bolts holding the boiler together are old and corroded in, the heads can shear off leaving you with a difficult, but not insurmountable, problem of removing the remaining stub.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Norvin but I guess if I have to start more dismantling, then I'm going to need to buy gasket sets etc. Confident?...not so sure but I'll have a go at anything and hope I don't cause any further damage.

I suppose if I have to go down this route to get the valve off and I do bugger it up I'll end up in the same place I am now i.e. with a coffee machine that I can't use and might as well throw on the scrap heap; so I've nothing to lose.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Send a mail to member gaggiamanualservice, Mark, he might have some tips and tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you tried tapping the valve from side to side first to loosen it? Once the "sticktion" is broken, the screwdriver method may work.

I've just given you the worst case scenario, you will probably be OK. Just don't give the allen bolts too much welly.

If they appear to be stuck, a little application of heat and penetrating oil may be in order (don't get it in the boiler).

You may get away with re-using the gaskets, depends on how old they are and how willing you would be to dismantle again if there are any leaks.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for your advice guys. I'll give it another go tomorrow and let you know how I get on.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well as they say patience is a virtue. Some quite firm and consistence taps with a hammer it eventually started to move and with lots of wiggling it has come free and no damage to anything else. So I'll order the new one today.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you got it sorted that has got to be a confidence boost:good:


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

It certainly is......Now where's that old abused originally sold for 2k double boiler, bitchin' steam monster machine, going for a song on Ebay that needs completely renovating......Hah!

Having said that, the new valve hasn't even arrived yet and undoing two Allen screws and a hex nut isn't exactly what you'd call a feat of engineering, so best not get ahead of myself. Mind you even that great Victorian engineer Isambard Kingdom Brunel who hailed from the same city I was born in had to start somewhere. So who knows, today a Gaggia Classic steam valve; tomorrow......?


----------

